# Rv Cover



## jolarsen (Apr 10, 2006)

I thinking about purchasing a cover for my Outback. I need advice as far as are they worth it? Also I have read some where that Kansas wind might assist in leaving marks on my Outback if I dont keep it tight, I dont really see that a problem since it will be at my house and I can keep an eye on it. Also as far as length they ask about length, It even ask for down to the inch. If I get one should I order it lil longer. I guess I could call the company and ask that. Anyway any advice is good advice and with the economy like it is I dont want to waste my money if I can keep from it. Thanks


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

I have an ADCO cover, used it for a few years. Never had a problem and will be putting it on today after I wax it and inspect the roof.


----------



## jolarsen (Apr 10, 2006)

battalionchief3 said:


> I have an ADCO cover, used it for a few years. Never had a problem and will be putting it on today after I wax it and inspect the roof.


Is it a big job taking it off and on?


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

jolarsen said:


> I have an ADCO cover, used it for a few years. Never had a problem and will be putting it on today after I wax it and inspect the roof.


Is it a big job taking it off and on?
[/quote]

not if you are an octopus!







just kidding, we don't have one.


----------



## borntorv (Apr 13, 2004)

Jo,

I (we) just put ours on this weekend. The DW helped me get it up on the nose of the Outback then I went up top and pulled it to the back while she watched to make sure I didn't snag the tongue, etc. Of course I try to be as light footed as I can when on the roof. The whole process took about 20 minutes or so by the time I cinched everything up.

Been using a cover for about 10 years now and feel they really help keep the exterior of the trailer in good shape. I've also heard horror stories about scuffing and other damage from the wind but have never encountered any.

Good luck should you decide to invest in one.

Greg


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

borntorv said:


> Jo,
> 
> I (we) just put ours on this weekend. The DW helped me get it up on the nose of the Outback then I went up top and pulled it to the back while she watched to make sure I didn't snag the tongue, etc. Of course I try to be as light footed as I can when on the roof. The whole process took about 20 minutes or so by the time I cinched everything up.
> 
> ...


What model do you use. I also have a 32BHDS and am considering leaving it outside this year. Are you happy with the fit?


----------



## borntorv (Apr 13, 2004)

Sayonara said:


> Jo,
> 
> I (we) just put ours on this weekend. The DW helped me get it up on the nose of the Outback then I went up top and pulled it to the back while she watched to make sure I didn't snag the tongue, etc. Of course I try to be as light footed as I can when on the roof. The whole process took about 20 minutes or so by the time I cinched everything up.
> 
> ...


What model do you use. I also have a 32BHDS and am considering leaving it outside this year. Are you happy with the fit?
[/quote]

DT,

I have an ADCO. To be honest, the fit is not nearly as snug as the cover I had for the 28BHS. With the curved nose of the Sydney there is some excess material that gets bunched up. Far as I can tell though this is only an issue from an aesthetic perspective. The cover seems to protect the trailer quite well. I figure the cover will pay for itself (versus inside storage) in just a season or two. I sold my old cover on Ebay for 50% of the original price after using it three winters.

Greg


----------



## Northern Wind (Nov 21, 2006)

We have one and have been using it for 2 years, helps keep down the cleaning and black streaks, I have been told that in areas where you have lots of snow and ice, that it helps keep the roof in better shape? Don't know if its true, but we have never had any problems with leaks (touch wood). It does take several good neighbours to put one on a fifth wheel that's for sure. I will try and post a picture, but don't hold your breadth!

Steve


----------



## OregonCampin (Mar 9, 2007)

We have one as well - mostly for Summer because our OB sits in full sun all day long.

The task of getting it on the trailer is one that could win prizes on America's Funniest Home Video, but once you get a "system" down, it goes on pretty quick. Forget the instructions that come with the cover - whomever wrote them never actually tried to put the cover on a trailer.

Here is what we do after trial and error:

First - how you roll up the cover is very important. We roll ours back to front, folding in the sides, but leaving the straps out as much as possible (they come in handy later)

Second step - after it is rolled up, the DH crawls up on the ladder and flips it over the trailer up close the nose.

Third step - this is where I come in. I have a paint roller pole (retractable one) and I use it to pull down the front of the cover. The DH pushes it towards me, I pull it down. Once we get most of the front covered, we un roll the cover towards the back. I used the straps and my pole to flip from my side, the DH stands on the ladder and flips from his side.

Once we get the top mostly covered and the sides pulled down, my DH moves the ladder to the back and finishes pulling it down the back. From here we can make adjusments (pull forward, pull back, move side to side, etc). Once all the minor adjustments are made we strap her on.

This is how we managed the cover. It does not require any standing on the roof if we are start out correctly.

Hope that helps!


----------



## bpedrotty (Nov 3, 2006)

I use an ADCO on my 5th wheel and can get it on and off the trailer by myself in about 15 min. It is very easy when following their recommendation. It worked great in Central CA to keep the sun and grit (I mean air...) off the trailer when not in use. This year we will try it against the northern VA winter. I have had some scuffing that comes off when I wash it and it kept the trailer a lot cleaner than the uncovered trailers in our lot.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

i just priced out an ADCO for my 32BHDS. they range from $990 - $1400 at CW. Wow, does that sound right?


----------



## borntorv (Apr 13, 2004)

Not sure which model/length cover you're pricing out but I just went on CW and the ADCO covers range from $250-$350 for a 35' cover with free shipping. That's in the range I paid a year ago.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Sayonara said:


> i just priced out an ADCO for my 32BHDS. they range from $990 - $1400 at CW. Wow, does that sound right?


Uhh, is that a custom fit cover?









Mine was ~$300 on sale.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Nathan said:


> i just priced out an ADCO for my 32BHDS. they range from $990 - $1400 at CW. Wow, does that sound right?


Uhh, is that a custom fit cover?








Mine was ~$300 on sale.
[/quote]

Oh, i dont know. ill go to CW online again and see. It might have been. I thought about $300 sounded right.

Nathan, which one did you get?


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Sayonara said:


> i just priced out an ADCO for my 32BHDS. they range from $990 - $1400 at CW. Wow, does that sound right?


Uhh, is that a custom fit cover?








Mine was ~$300 on sale.
[/quote]

Oh, i dont know. ill go to CW online again and see. It might have been. I thought about $300 sounded right.

Nathan, which one did you get?
[/quote]
Tyvek top, 35' 5er cover:
Covers


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Nathan said:


> i just priced out an ADCO for my 32BHDS. they range from $990 - $1400 at CW. Wow, does that sound right?


Uhh, is that a custom fit cover?








Mine was ~$300 on sale.
[/quote]

Oh, i dont know. ill go to CW online again and see. It might have been. I thought about $300 sounded right.

Nathan, which one did you get?
[/quote]
Tyvek top, 35' 5er cover:
Covers
[/quote]
Ok, did it again with the Tyvek. 32' $369. thats much better.


----------

